# Issue with donor??



## Sibbybb (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi everyone 

My wife and I are currently half way through a FET to try and have a sibling for our beautiful little boy who has just turned 4. Planned transfer is tomorrow fortnight. 
We received a phone call this evening from our clinic to say that our consultant wants to meet with us sooner rather than later as there is an issue with our donor. We have 4 embryos frozen and no sperm. The lady said “your consultant said it’s nothing to be overly concerned about but she wants to see you sooner rather than later” 
We have a tracking scan next Thursday and I asked could we have both Apts  next week  She said no the information needs to be discussed because your mid treatment. I can’t help but think the donor has withdrew his consent....has this happened to anyone else 
As you can imagine I am a bag of nerves to be this far in the game  to have it all taken away from us will be devastating!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Was the donor from a bank?

If so it maybe that some medical issue pertaining to a donor child has potentially Been raised so you need to be notified. If it was serious you’d have been told I would think already for your son.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I don’t think donors can refuse consent like this. Never heard of it actually. The other thing would be, like the previous poster said, an issue with a child that he was the donor to. If there are any concerns about genetic conditions or any other type of possible transmitted illnesses than you should be notified. It might not even be something big or serious but I think there is a legal obligation to inform you regardless.


----------



## Sibbybb (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks 
Treatment has been cancelled it was as you said xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.

What’s the issue? I know with some issues you can continue if already have a child from the donor.


----------

